# Dollar Store Skull Corpsing with plastic and heat gun



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's the 3rd in the cheap skull corpsing series. This is probably the most popular way I've found. I've watched all the pros do it and it is super quick and effective. I recreate the plastic and heat gun technique here:






So far we have 3 different ways...what other ways do you want to see?
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used the heat-gun method before and found it to be the easiest, and with time you can create various effects with the plastic, muscle tissue ect. I like to use cheap black trash bags and then dry brush over the top.


----------



## angel722 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Question*

Hi, you did an aswesome job, but I am wondering if a hair dryer would work instead of the heating tool? Thanks


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey there. Thanks for the kind words. I tried with a hair dryer and it didn't work for me. Maybe with a really good one, that gets really hot.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

angel722 said:


> Hi, you did an aswesome job, but I am wondering if a hair dryer would work instead of the heating tool? Thanks


 Harbor Freight sells cheap heat guns.


----------

